# Alligator smoking



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

I have been wanting to smoke an alligator for a very long time! I found a place online that would ship me an alligator frozen solid. So I called them. My alligator came frozen solid. It took one full day to thaw him.


----------



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

20160707_221456.jpg



__ carrie
__ Jul 10, 2016





 I bribed him in a salt, sugar, and zataran crab boil bath.


----------



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

I brined him for a day. I flipped him over in the brine a couple of times when I would add the ice to keep him cold


----------



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

20160709_095357.jpg



__ carrie
__ Jul 10, 2016





 I rubbed him with a "swamp dust" rub. Then wrapped him in bacon to keep from drying out.


----------



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

20160709_095351.jpg



__ carrie
__ Jul 10, 2016


----------



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

20160709_123358.jpg



__ carrie
__ Jul 10, 2016





 I smoked him for 6hrs at 250 degrees


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2016)

WOW.    Watching this.

Looking good so far.


----------



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

20160709_123410.jpg



__ carrie
__ Jul 10, 2016


----------



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

He was delicious!!! Everyone loved him! It tastes like a cross between chicken and turkey.


----------



## smokinadam (Jul 10, 2016)

carrie said:


> 20160709_123410.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point! That is fine looking gator right there.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks great, wish you had some fork pics.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 10, 2016)

Definitely has the Wow factor...nice job!!!
I have never had gator.


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 10, 2016)

:points:
Again! Great idea and awesome execution! Wish there was some plated pictures!


----------



## litterbug (Jul 10, 2016)

Gator looks great. This is one of those post where I would have loved to seen every little drawn out detail from skinning the gator to spicing it up, and all the way to the dinner plate.


----------



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry I forgot to get plated pics. The gator comes skinned. Only has skin on hands and feet.


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 10, 2016)

Litterbug said:


> Gator looks great. This is one of those post where I would have loved to seen every little drawn out detail from skinning the gator to spicing it up, and all the way to the dinner plate.


:yeahthat:
:th_Slab_of_meat:


----------



## h8that4u (Jul 10, 2016)

where online did you find to get a whole gator if I might ask?


----------



## carrie (Jul 10, 2016)

Louisiana crawfish company. My gator was 38 pounds. It was about 5ft long. It was $11.95lb shipping is free.


----------



## fatboycoalition (Jul 13, 2016)

That looks amazing. Great job.


----------



## Bummed (Jul 13, 2016)

That really looks amazing, I've always wanted to do that after seeing Bruce from Swamp People always smoking up a feast.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2016)

We get gator tail & ribs down here all the time.

Gator gumbo is very popular too. We make it a couple of times a year.

But that is the first whole gator that I have ever seen cooked!

Awesome job!

Point to you!

Al


----------



## gearjammer (Aug 10, 2016)

Great looking gator, pretty novel and unusual. 
Points to you. 

    Ed


----------



## okie362 (Aug 10, 2016)

That looks like a party in the making to me!!!


----------



## dogman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

Awesome seen them cooked in a pizza oven before great looking job in the smoker . Did they ship skinned ???.
Dave k


----------



## carrie (Aug 10, 2016)

Ya it already skinned. Only the head and feet have skin


----------



## dogman60 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thats really cool they are a bear to skin ....
Here in Fla. Gator tail is common 
Have to remember the info for our next 
Beast feast ...
Thank you for sharing


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2016)

I love this form for innovative posts like this. If this doesn't deserve points, nothing does! Kudos!

Disco


----------



## paru (Jul 30, 2017)

I just ordered one from the same company.
Never cooked gator before.
Any tips to tricks would be greatly appreciated.
What internal did you cook too?


----------



## tommya (Aug 2, 2017)

OMG that alligator wrapped in bacon looks super delicious!


----------



## bubba0161 (Aug 12, 2017)

This looks really good! Going to have to try it when I get my smoker built!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh Wow, that is fantastic looking, beautiful cook of an unusual critter to most smokers.
I wish I could give more Points in this thread.

DAYUMMM!  $12. X 38lb = $456.00  :icon_eek:

I saw one of these before and jokingly asked here, "Who is responsible for this?"
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253670/lol-who-is-responsible-for-this
Now we know who. :biggrin:

Again, Fantastic!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 16, 2017)

Gross!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 17, 2017)

Well...  That was rude.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

Oh.. I guess maybe it was.. I take it back. Sorry. [emoji]128556[/emoji]. Fish served with heads is borderline to me.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 17, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Fish served with heads is borderline to me.


Dang'it man, we prefer our fish cooked whole, mouths agape and staring at us with dead white eyes. :biggrin:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Dang'it man, we prefer our fish cooked whole, mouths agape and staring at us with dead white eyes. :biggrin:


I think it's just where and how we were brought up. I shouldn't knock other people's ideas of what's good or fun . My bad.  I never saw alligator cooked whole  lol


----------

